# How to mount RAID1



## shadowk (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have the old system with RAID1 running FreeBSD 7 with slices, couple days ago the motherboard burned out. I take the drives hook to the system with FreeBSD 9. It recognizes the RAID1 but I can't seem to mount it. What can i do to get data out of the drives?

Thanks


```
# graid list

Geom name: SiI-031217000441
State: OPTIMAL
Metadata: SiI
Providers:
1. Name: raid/r0
   Mediasize: 1000203837440 (931G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
   Subdisks: ada0 (ACTIVE), ada1 (ACTIVE)
   Dirty: No
   State: OPTIMAL
   Strip: 0
   Components: 2
   Transformation: RAID1
   RAIDLevel: RAID1
   Label: SiI Raid1 Set
Consumers:
1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (931G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   ReadErrors: 0
   Subdisks: r0(SiI Raid1 Set):0@0
   State: ACTIVE (ACTIVE)
2. Name: ada1
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (931G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   ReadErrors: 0
   Subdisks: r0(SiI Raid1 Set):1@0
   State: ACTIVE (ACTIVE)

# fdisk /dev/raid/r0
******* Working on device /dev/raid/r0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=121601 heads=255 sectors/track=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 4192902 (2047 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 260/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 4192965, size 6281415 (3067 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 261/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 651/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 10474380, size 104856255 (51199 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 652/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 115330635, size 1838189430 (897553 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2013)

No obvious problems.  What is the error?


----------



## shadowk (Feb 3, 2013)

```
# mount /dev/raid/r0 /olddrive
mount: /dev/raid/r0: Invalid argument

# mount /dev/raid/r0s4 /olddrive

Bad file descriptor
```

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2013)

The motherboard died, so you moved both the controller and drives to a new system?  Or are the drives connected directly to the new motherboard?


----------



## shadowk (Feb 4, 2013)

I moved it to new system to get the data out.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

The point of the question was to find out whether the drives are on a different controller now.  If so, the old metadata can be a problem.  Or it could be the old partition layout.  FreeBSD 9 is more strict about that.  Look at /var/log/messages.


----------



## shadowk (Feb 4, 2013)

I use the same controller and /var/log/messages is empty. How do I check for the old metadata to see if it's a problem? Can I take it off the raid and get data out? I should also mention when I mount the slice, it could mount with no error, but when you do 
	
	



```
# ls /olddrive 
ls: /olddrive: Bad file descriptor
```
thanks


----------



## shadowk (Feb 4, 2013)

I tried this..

```
# fsck -t ufs /dev/raid/r0s4
** /dev/raid/r0s4 (NO WRITE)
BAD SUPER BLOCK: VALUES IN SUPER BLOCK DISAGREE WITH THOSE IN FIRST ALTERNATE
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/raid/r0s4: can't read disk label
```


----------



## mav@ (Feb 11, 2013)

2 wblock@: Controller type is irrelevant to graid. Compatible controller is only may be required to boot from the volume.

2 shadowk: In case of mirror volume it should be possible to access information on raw disks without RAID. If you wish so, you can disable volume probing by setting loader tunable kern.geom.raid.enable=0. But from what you've shown, I see no problems from the graid side. Are you sure that you don't have bsdlabel inside the MBR partition? Should not you mount /dev/raid/r0s4a or something alike? What does `gpart show` shows you?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

mav@ said:
			
		

> 2 wblock@: Controller type is irrelevant to graid. Compatible controller is only may be required to boot from the volume.



Is the metadata the same size and location for all of those controllers?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the output of the following:
`# ls -l /dev/raid/`

From the looks of it, you are using MBR-style partitioning (hence there should be /dev/raid/r0s1 through /dev/raid/r0s4 devices listed above).  However, I'm looking to see if you have BSD Labels on any of those slices (a-h after the s number).

If so, you'd need to mount those partitions, not the slices or devices:
`# mount -t ufs /dev/raid/r0s4d /olddrive`


----------



## mav@ (Feb 15, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Is the metadata the same size and location for all of those controllers?



Surely they are not. But exactly for this reason GEOM RAID always tastes all supported formats.


----------

